# Find a Job in Dubai



## Saartje (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello everybody,

Can anybody help me out with the most effective way to find a job in dubai?
if i search on the web..i can find plenty of vacancies but should i drop my resume at recruiters or apply directly to a job? And can somebody tell me more about Apply procedure...because we're living at the moment in Amsterdam..so should we come really for intervieuws to dubai?

lookforward to your reaction.

regards,

Saartje


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Phone interviews are the norm now, so no need to jump on a flight


----------



## Saartje (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Engineer,

Thank you very much for your response.
We are glad to hear that.

Could you also tell us more about the most effective
way to get a job in Dubai?

Thanking you in advance.

Regards,

Saartje


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Overall, recruiters are not going to work. Research the companies in your field, find which ones you would like to work for, and apply directly. Is the same the world over.... 

If you are lower level, then you will probly need to be here as there are many people here already who are applying for those jobs. If you are senior level, those positions are harder to fill so they will be looking at individuals everywhere and will pay to bring you here and a good expat salary. Supply and demand.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Saartje said:


> Hi Engineer,
> 
> Thank you very much for your response.
> We are glad to hear that.
> ...


The best way is, if you know someone who knows somebody.....


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I had two Jobs in Dubai so far... first one was by a friend, second one I just applied to the web site of my current work place.

Sometimes they make the interview via skype or telephone conference.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> The best way is, if you know someone who knows somebody.....


Some things will never change!


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Some of my best jobs back in Toronto were by family and friends, and when I myself was able to help out a friend or family member I did.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It only makes sense to hire people who someone else will 'vouch' for. 

I dont know about you guys, but the people in the office who have been hired without personal references from within the company..... usually suck.


----------



## catch-it (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello People,

This is very informative thread. I am looking to move to Dubai. I have been working in Equity Research / Finance field. I hold a MBA in finance. I want to know how difficult or easy it s to find a Job in this field. Do they require any particular degree or certification to work in Finance field in Dubai.

Any pointers/information/suggestion would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------

